# The puppy thread



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I noticed that there are a few of us at the moment either with puppies or about to welcome a puppy. So I thought this might be a helpful way to discuss our issues or problems (especially as they seem to be similar), what we are working on and also to share those tiny little milestones that we - as love blind puppy owners think are huge, medal worthy and more important than the treaty of Versailles 

I'll start. I have got Betsy who is a 15 week old Springer, she joins a house with two children and two quite bolshy cats so a big priority has been to try and make sure integration goes as smoothly as possible. We are all really enjoying her so far


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

Good thread!
My puppy is nearly 12 weeks old, and he's a Border Terrier called Lucky. He's had his first walks this weekend, so we're working on lead manners and sitting still when asked! I'm pleased to be able to say that he's got toilet training pretty much sorted, and has slept through the night pretty much since we brought him home (9 weeks).


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Our Flatcoat puppy Albert was born on October 10, moved in early December and is therefore 4 months old. He lives with us, two kids and his big brother Terence. He is a complete delight and suits us to the ground. 
From this....


...to this!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

We will be welcoming George the English Shepherd on the 7th March.

Not sure if I am excited or nervous... and I am trying to find a nice soft good fitting harness for the journey home, as it will be by train!


----------



## Beaglemummy (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcomed my puppy on the 9th February. 

Having a few teething problems with inter grating her with my current dog. Still not peeing outside , I assume she's struggling with the concept as she's 6 months old and lived in a kennel that whole time.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Bit older than the others, but Daisy is nine months old, we got her at 13 weeks when she looked like this:



















Now she looks like this :



















Can't believe how much she has grown, not only size wise but personality wise since we brought her home. She isn't perfect, she pulls like a train on the lead, is a terrible mooch for food in the house and will steal anything that isn't nailed down. But she's so gentle and loving, she has bags of character and I wouldn't be without her


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Bedhead said:


> Good thread!
> My puppy is nearly 12 weeks old, and he's a Border Terrier called Lucky. He's had his first walks this weekend, so we're working on lead manners and sitting still when asked! I'm pleased to be able to say that he's got toilet training pretty much sorted, and has slept through the night pretty much since we brought him home (9 weeks).


Lucky is adorable - how is lead manners going, Betsy has a habit of sitting down and refusing to move.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

terencesmum said:


> Our Flatcoat puppy Albert was born on October 10, moved in early December and is therefore 4 months old. He lives with us, two kids and his big brother Terence. He is a complete delight and suits us to the ground.
> From this....
> 
> 
> ...to this!


I've never seen a flatcoat before, he is lovely


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

sailor said:


> We will be welcoming George the English Shepherd on the 7th March.
> 
> Not sure if I am excited or nervous... and I am trying to find a nice soft good fitting harness for the journey home, as it will be by train!


How exciting - great name, do you have far to go on the train?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> I've never seen a flatcoat before, he is lovely


Lots of people haven't.  When he was tiny, lots of people asked if he was a Springer of some form or a cross. I once got very offended when somebody asked if he was a Labradoodle. :cornut:
I suppose, when lots of people you know have Flatties, you get a bit blasé about the fact that, actually, there aren't that many about.


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

Aurelie said:


> Lucky is adorable - how is lead manners going, Betsy has a habit of sitting down and refusing to move.


He's doing pretty well, there is a lot of stopping to sniff things, but I use little bits of treat to lure him back to my side if he gets too distracted and it seems to be working well. Tomorrow we are taking him to walk round pets at home, and to the park, so we'll see how he gets on with a few more distractions!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Beaglemummy said:


> Welcomed my puppy on the 9th February.
> 
> Having a few teething problems with inter grating her with my current dog. Still not peeing outside , I assume she's struggling with the concept as she's 6 months old and lived in a kennel that whole time.


I have got a big soft spot for Beagles, I hear they are hard to train but I really, really like them.


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, I am a proud owner of Ronnie the British/English bulldog he is 16weeks old, he lives with myself, partner and two small children. Very good on the lead, now learning off lead and recall. Has obedience every Thursday night. Very nearly toilet trained, just need to master the chewing but has been better since he's had bones to chew on


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Fluffster said:


> Bit older than the others, but Daisy is nine months old, we got her at 13 weeks when she looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh look at Daisy's 13 wk photo :001_wub::001_wub: Betsy attempted to steal my dinner this evening when I left the room to get water - nothing is safe anymore.


----------



## Beaglemummy (Jan 21, 2014)

Aurelie said:


> I have got a big soft spot for Beagles, I hear they are hard to train but I really, really like them.


I have heard this a lot too! I am struggling with house training, even after 45mins -1 hour and still no pee in the garden!

She hardly ever sits still, constantly looking for something / someone to play with. She walks her 30 mins and comes home wanting to be a trouble maker!

She's already had my economy 7 heating cable , chewed straight threw and I only went to the loo! Was gone a matter of minutes! It was tacked to the wall !

Very destructible nature


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Io back in September

















and now at 7 1/2 months


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Excellent, a black and white springer! She has a face like mine in my sig, full of mischief! Get her brain engaged, mine needs lots of stuff to think about.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

*We got Honey-Bee on the 21st January aged 8 weeks she is 12 weeks tomorrow so we have had her for a month now . We are working on sit lie down and stay and also no jumping up and barking for attention  
Toilet training is really good now she rings the bells on the door when she wants to go out and she sleeps all night and has done for the last 3 weeks ..
Cant believe how much she has changed since we brought her home *

*Honey at 8 weeks*




*And now at 12 weeks*




*And the bells she rings to tell me she wants to go out *


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

Angel is nearly 10 weeks old,she is a newfie.She has settled in well. I have been doing some clicker training with her and Titan (18 month old Pyr) and every time I look at her Angel sits and looks at me with big, gimme a treat, I am being a good girl eyes. It does make me laugh.

Toileting is going reasonably well, I seem to spend hours in garden in the rain, waiting for her to go. I pray the neighbours don't look out of windows at 3 am when I am in garden in pj's and dressing gown, bleary eyed and wild haired.

I will post photo's soon but I just had to have a new hard drive and haven't finished putting stuff back on laptop.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> Excellent, a black and white springer! She has a face like mine in my sig, full of mischief! Get her brain engaged, mine needs lots of stuff to think about.


She does have a similar face . I would welcome any tips or hints on toys or games that have been particularly successful with yours - she is responding very well to training and loves the classes. She shows little or interest in stuffed kongs or balls, preferring teddies or a stag bar - I'm thinking about getting her a dummy?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Scully has always been a reasonably good, well behaved puppy for us. even from day one there was only minimal grumbling from her. Just this week she is trusted toilet training wise to be out of her crate all day which is amazing! love her the little crazy

here she is now at almost 6months










i swear she spends 90% of life upside down haha


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> How exciting - great name, do you have far to go on the train?


Not far, we are only going into the next town, think it is roughly 30 minutes.
The waiting times and bus rides either end will probably be the worst bits.
We use public transport a lot so best to start as we mean to go on and get pup used to it from the very first day


----------



## astara (Mar 30, 2010)

Lovely thread very beautiful pics of cute puppies


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Well as everyone probably knows by now this is Starla, she is a 13 week old English Toy Terrier. I expect people are probably sick of the sight of her. She is an absolute joy to have around. I must admit I am terrified that when I take her out she will be mistaken for a rat and eaten by a bigger dog. She is now insured so if she gets broken she can be fixed.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Firedog said:


> Well as everyone probably knows by now this is Starla, she is a 13 week old English Toy Terrier. I expect people are probably sick of the sight of her. She is an absolute joy to have around. I must admit I am terrified that when I take her out she will be mistaken for a rat and eaten by a bigger dog. She is now insured so if she gets broken she can be fixed.
> 
> View attachment 133549
> 
> ...


How could we ever get sick of seeing such a cutie she is adorable ....


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> She does have a similar face . I would welcome any tips or hints on toys or games that have been particularly successful with yours - she is responding very well to training and loves the classes. She shows little or interest in stuffed kongs or balls, preferring teddies or a stag bar - I'm thinking about getting her a dummy?


Mine weren't focused as youngsters, everything is just too exciting! If she's food orientated, hide treats and get her to find them. Mine love searching for things, they have dummies, balls, rope toys that they can tug. The big thing with springers is getting them walking nicely and recall. They like to be out in front and tend to go off hunting if you don't get a good recall established. Get her responding to you, most importantly. Games and toys will come later.

Mine are obsessed with balls and squeaky toys. They are demon retrievers and don't leave my side if I have a ball to throw. Favourite game! I mix it up and make them search for dummies and make them swim often (didn't do that til they were a a bit older!)


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Can I join in with Hector who will be 20 weeks on Saturday (and just because I weighed him today) is a whopping 4.9kg  He is mischievous pickle, we have mastered the sit and *touch wood* toilet training, we have only had one wee in the house within the last month and that was my fault as I missed him asking to go out and he just about sleeps through the night as long as the cats leave him alone, Monty like to sit and stare at him in the crate for some reason and it un-nerves Hector, he has absolutely no recall and I am trying to work on it but his heads goes down nose gets in gear and that's it he snuffles off into the wide blue yonder, but he is pretty good on his lead so swings and roundabouts  He has also today decided that he doesn't like umbrellas so barked at everyone we passed in the car with an umbrella.

He went from this



to this on first day home



First Walk



Chilling with Monty


All about the Ears





In his car seat



Sorry for the picture overload 

Sailor I really rate the soft harness' that Hector has on in the photos they are from pets at home and are really forgiving as the waist strap is really adjustable and Hector seems to find them very comfy.


----------



## Beaglemummy (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow Hectors ears ! Just gorgeous


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

This is Zem:



















With Fitz:










With Wybie:










He's a 14 week old whippet and is (mostly!!) an utterly fabulous little thing.

He settled right in the moment we brought him home and it getting on famously with our older dogs, especially the two other whippets.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I just love Hector, I actually think he has gotten more handsome. I just went through your photos about 5 times. 

Some very cute puppies on this thread.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

sailor said:


> Not far, we are only going into the next town, think it is roughly 30 minutes.
> The waiting times and bus rides either end will probably be the worst bits.
> We use public transport a lot so best to start as we mean to go on and get pup used to it from the very first day


Just so you are forearmed - my pup wailed (loudly) all the way home. It was heart wrenching. Just be prepared for some funny/concerned looks...


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Firedog said:


> Well as everyone probably knows by now this is Starla, she is a 13 week old English Toy Terrier. I expect people are probably sick of the sight of her. She is an absolute joy to have around. I must admit I am terrified that when I take her out she will be mistaken for a rat and eaten by a bigger dog. She is now insured so if she gets broken she can ]


She is really cute - how big will she get?


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Maisie who is just under 8wks old at the moment


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

cinnamontoast said:


> Mine weren't focused as youngsters, everything is just too exciting! If she's food orientated, hide treats and get her to find them. Mine love searching for things, they have dummies, balls, rope toys that they can tug. The big thing with springers is getting them walking nicely and recall. They like to be out in front and tend to go off hunting if you don't get a good recall established. Get her responding to you, most importantly. Games and toys will come later.
> 
> Mine are obsessed with balls and squeaky toys. They are demon retrievers and don't leave my side if I have a ball to throw. Favourite game! I mix it up and make them search for dummies and make them swim often (didn't do that til they were a a bit older!)


Thank you - her lead walking is still abominable but I am working my way through Total Recall. She will love finding treats - it's right up her street!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Maisie who is just under 8wks old at the moment


I like Maisie - her name suits her. Are Inca and Jess flatcoats?


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

What a fab thread! Let's hope we can keep it going 

Well as a lot of you know from my post yesterday (full of panic and worry lol) I am picking up my golden retriever puppy Logan on Saturday! So excited!!

I will put some pics on later as I need to put the PC on for that the iPhone makes all the pics come out sideways. 

I'm so excited and nervous in equal parts but I think once I get him home and he is actually mine it will all fall into place. 

I also have two cats so along with toilet training inter species relations is my main objective. 

All your pups are just gorgeous. 

Can I ask what you are feeding your pups? Each time I think I decide on a good I change my mind lol.


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> This is Zem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so in love with whippets now!! Your dogs and pup are just fab, I've totally fallen for the breed. Are they not great around cats?


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> I like Maisie - her name suits her. Are Inca and Jess flatcoats?


Thanks  Yeah, they're flatcoats


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

laura1982 said:


> What a fab thread! Let's hope we can keep it going
> 
> Well as a lot of you know from my post yesterday (full of panic and worry lol) I am picking up my golden retriever puppy Logan on Saturday! So excited!!
> 
> ...


Betsy came with a bag of Skinners Field and Trial, but I am told that it is too high in protein for a non working working dog (if that makes sense), so I have changed her to Wainwrights and am considering Nutriment but have yet to really read up on it.

If I can't get hold of Wainwrights then I buy James Wellbeloved, however there is a really good dog food sticky on here with a breakdown on whats good and whats not.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

laura1982 said:


> Can I ask what you are feeding your pups? Each time I think I decide on a good I change my mind lol.


Currently, mine is on the breeder's food for a few days while she settles in, but I shan't be keeping her on it, and she shall be moving onto Millies Wolfheart in the next few days, which is what Jess and Inca are both on


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok cool thanks. I was thinking James Wellbeloved so may go for that but will look up the sticky and look at the ones you mention. Thanks

I'm so in love with Jess and Inca! If we survive puppy no.1 and get puppy no.2 at some time in the future it's between a lab and flatcoat. They seem like such wonderful dogs.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

laura1982 said:


> I'm so in love with Jess and Inca! If we survive puppy no.1 and get puppy no.2 at some time in the future it's between a lab and flatcoat. They seem like such wonderful dogs.


Thanks  They're amazing dogs with such 'personality'


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Thought I would join in.

Some of you will know Isla already. She's 8.5 months now and beginning to have temper tantrums and then goes and sulks if she doesn't get her own way. Deep joy.

Here she is as a wee pup










And as she is now, a big lump of a girl


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

Awww Isla - so gorgeous! I hope my Logan is as good looking as her haha. 

Here is my little scamp - ignore the black blobs its nail varnish the breeder put on him to identify which pup he is haha.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Siskin said:


> Thought I would join in.
> 
> Some of you will know Isla already. She's 8.5 months now and beginning to have temper tantrums and then goes and sulks if she doesn't get her own way. Deep joy.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, and she is BIG! Goldens are such sweet looking puppies.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> She is really cute - how big will she get?


About 11 inches tall and about 4kg max. Same sort of size as a Miniature Pinscher.


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

What's everybody doing with their pups at night ? In another room, in your bedroom, crated, just on their dog bed (hahaha in your bed?). I was going to let Logan share our room at night and have his dog bed in there but some people have advised I crate him - what do you think?


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

FAB Idea for a thread. What a gorgeous collection of puppies 

I guess ours will be the behemoth of the group! We have 16 week old Jethro who is a Newfoundland/St Bernard cross. He weighed 42lbs when we weighed him about 10 days ago. I dread to think what he's up to now! We've got two kids (DD 10yo and DS 7yo) as well as 3 cats at home (one very cranky 14 year old, old lady, and 2 bonkers 2 yos (siblings, a boy and girl).

DH and I both had dogs as kids (midgets compared to this one! LOL) but this is our first family dog.

He's certainly giving us some challenges. We're still having about 50/50 success with the house training. Definitely our fault as we've inadvertently trained him to pee in one spot (on a pad), in the house. We're working really hard now (back to basics) to snaffle him outside quickly when we see him heading to his spot with his "I'm gonna pee" vibe going on. Thankfully he's pooping outside the vast majority of the time now. We started him on a raw diet a couple of weeks ago and his poos are sooooo much better. Much less frequent and a far cry from the giant cow pats we were getting. 



lisaslovelys said:


> *And the bells she rings to tell me she wants to go out
> *


*

Where did you get your bells from Lisa? We were just talking about getting something like this for Jethro the other day. Something much less girlie for our manly gigantapuppy though, obviously :wink5:*


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Aurelie said:


> I have got a big soft spot for Beagles, I hear they are hard to train but I really, really like them.


I really wanted a beagle, it was top of my list of breeds but I've heard they tend to be escape artists and somewhat single minded once they get a sniff of something they like!


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

loopylori said:


> Angel is nearly 10 weeks old,she is a newfie.


I missed this reading through. Another Newf! Woot! Pics please??



laura1982 said:


> Can I ask what you are feeding your pups? Each time I think I decide on a good I change my mind lol.


Jethro was on Purina BETA large breed puppy food when he came to us. We had terrible problems the first few weeks with runny poops. The vet recommended we give him chicken and rice for a week which we did (and he loved) and it sorted his poops out. We introduced the kibble back in and it was hit and miss with normal poops and runny poos. We started him on a raw diet a couple of weeks ago and I can honestly say I've never seen such a change. He used to leave his kibble for ages and the look like he was eating it reluctantly. With the raw he eats like he's chowing down on Jamie Oliver's finest creations. He's a happy camper and we're 70 quid worse off because we had to buy a chest freezer to store it all in! LOL.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

laura1982 said:


> Can I ask what you are feeding your pups? Each time I think I decide on a good I change my mind lol.


Zem is fed the same as our other dogs. Millie's Wolfheart countryside mix with Wainwright's grain free wet. He also gets the same extras as the others, like raw eggs and appropriate table scraps.



laura1982 said:


> I am so in love with whippets now!! Your dogs and pup are just fab, I've totally fallen for the breed. Are they not great around cats?


They are completely wonderful, I can't imagine ever not having one now. I've never yet met one that wasn't a delight tot be around!!

If they're brought up with cats they can be fine with them, though I'd never trust them with cats that weren't "their" cats.



laura1982 said:


> What's everybody doing with their pups at night ? In another room, in your bedroom, crated, just on their dog bed (hahaha in your bed?).


Zem sleeps in bed with me :biggrin: We've done this with the past two pups we've had an it works brilliantly for us. I started off on the sofa bed downstairs so I was close to the back door. As soon as Zem started getting restless he'd wake me up and I could take him outside. He's now sleeping through the night and we've moved up into our proper bed, bliss!!!


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

laura1982 said:


> What's everybody doing with their pups at night ? In another room, in your bedroom, crated, just on their dog bed (hahaha in your bed?). I was going to let Logan share our room at night and have his dog bed in there but some people have advised I crate him - what do you think?


Jethro has been downstairs from day one (he has a crate with a play pen (the "baby jail" we used to use for the kids) attached to the front. DH and I took turns on the sofa for the first 5 days or so but then moved back upstairs. He's been fine down there. We didn't put him in our room because his crate is mahoosive and we didn't let him in the bed because.... well, I already have to share my bed with one 140lb hairy beast that snores. I didn't want to have to share it with another :lol:


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

Mariek76 said:


> FAB Idea for a thread. What a gorgeous collection of puppies
> 
> I guess ours will be the behemoth of the group! We have 16 week old Jethro who is a Newfoundland/St Bernard cross. He weighed 42lbs when we weighed him about 10 days ago. I dread to think what he's up to now! We've got two kids (DD 10yo and DS 7yo) as well as 3 cats at home (one very cranky 14 year old, old lady, and 2 bonkers 2 yos (siblings, a boy and girl).
> 
> ...


hahah love your post!! What kind of things are you feeding him on raw? Do you do 100% raw or mix in some dry food etc?

How are the cats doing with it all?


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

laura1982 said:


> hahah love your post!! What kind of things are you feeding him on raw? Do you do 100% raw or mix in some dry food etc?
> 
> How are the cats doing with it all?


We started him on the naturesmenu chicken mince from pets at home (mostly because we didn't know how he would take to it). Since he loves it so much we've slowly introduced the beef mince from there and yesterday some beef heart (although that did result in a somewhat runny poop this morning, I think heart is quite rich). He's also had some raw chicken quarters (wings are too small for his gargantuan mouth!) which he happily crunched away at (despite my trepidation of giving him something with bones in!). I've placed an order with DAF (Durham Animal Feeds) for a months worth of food which includes chicken mince, tripe mince, chicken and tripe mince, beef mince, oily fish mince and beef chunks. In a couple of weeks I'll start adding a bit of liver and kidney to the mix as well. The advice on here about raw feeding has been amazing, people have been super helpful.

The cats are.....hmmmmmm...... Well, the older one just hates everything and everyone (she's always been a stroppy madam) so we didn't really expect her to get on with the dog anyway. She hides under the coffee table and ambushes him when he walks past  So much so that if he knows she's under there he'll whine for us to come and get him to walk him past (the big wuss!). The other two (they're 2 years old) are more tolerant. He just wants to play with them, which unfortunately he mostly does by trying to squash them with his huge dinner plate paws! It's quite funny when he decides that it's perfectly acceptable to follow them and tries to get up on the back of the sofa or the window ledge but won't fit! Eight weeks in I'd say we're about where we expected to be. They're not the best of friends but they don't hate each other. I suspect the cats will become more tolerant of Jethro when he's a little older and less brimming with boundie puppy enthusiasm. The 2yo girl cat is anyone's for a warm place to sleep so I'm hoping they might eventually snuggle together


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

We switched Albert to raw as soon as he came home. He was fine. 
As for sleeping, the first few nights I slept downstairs and then he was in his crate and I got up at some point to let him out. He's now loose in the living room with Terence. He usually wakes up around 7am.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Put Maisie some WW wet food with her less desirable food from the breeder this lunchtime. What a success..she's gone from eating very little, to wolfing down her food! Shall be putting her on this for a bit and then mixing with MWH


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

terencesmum said:


> He's now loose in the living room with Terence. He usually wakes up around 7am.


Is Terence a Staffie? He's a handsome boy


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Mariek76 said:


> Is Terence a Staffie? He's a handsome boy


Yes, he is a Staffie. And he says thanks.


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

Mariek76 said:


> It's quite funny when he decides that it's perfectly acceptable to follow them and tries to get up on the back of the sofa or the window ledge but won't fit!


Hahaha how funny! Bless him 

It gives me hope - I am sure it will take a couple of months but eventually they will become friends I imagine. Luckily being oriental breed they are quite outgoing and accepting compared to a lot of cats. If I had my mums cat I wouldn't even be trying hehe she would eat the pup alive!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

our puppy Bert Large who is now 16 weeks old


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

ClaireLouise said:


> our puppy Bert Large who is now 16 weeks old
> View attachment 133574
> 
> 
> ...


Wow he is big! Gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

ClaireLouise said:


> our puppy Bert Large who is now 16 weeks old
> View attachment 133574
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo he's a cutie. What breed is he?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Mariek76 said:


> Ooooo he's a cutie. What breed is he?


He is an Akita  he is such a good boy,


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Must get my camera out and get some more pictures of him


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

laura1982 said:


> I also have two cats so along with toilet training inter species relations is my main objective.
> 
> All your pups are just gorgeous.
> 
> Can I ask what you are feeding your pups? Each time I think I decide on a good I change my mind lol.


I have swapped Hector from Iams which he came to me on just didn't want to eat to Applaws which gave him rancid sewerage farts to Canagan which he seems to like and it doesn't give him stinky bottom burps, biggest problem I have is the cats trying to steal it because they are dry food junkies.

My cats are ok with Hector they had never been with dogs as far as I know but they put him in his place if he steps out of line, I have a baby gate on the dining room door and bedroom as those are the cats safe places (I do allow Hector in the bedroom sometimes but never the dining room as that is Maudeys haven as she is a stress ball of a cat)



laura1982 said:


> What's everybody doing with their pups at night ? In another room, in your bedroom, crated, just on their dog bed (hahaha in your bed?). I was going to let Logan share our room at night and have his dog bed in there but some people have advised I crate him - what do you think?


I have Hector in the kitchen in a crate, he started off in a puppy pen and took to that well so I popped a crate in there and he took really well to that, and he likes to go in there, plus it makes it so easy when I wanted to shower in the early days as you know he's safe and couldn't chew things, but he doesn't mind being left in there when we go out for short periods and by far the best thing is if husband goes off golfing or gets an early job he will sort Hector out with breakfast and toileting etc then pop him back in the crate and he just goes back to sleep so I get a lie in  It also really helped with toilet training him too, because if given the whole kitchen he would just pee or poop far away from his bed but with the crate he will whinge/bark to let you know he needs to go out, and he will happily take himself off to his crate when it's bedtime and will settle down immediately.



Mariek76 said:


> FAB Idea for a thread. What a gorgeous collection of puppies
> 
> I guess ours will be the behemoth of the group! We have 16 week old Jethro who is a Newfoundland/St Bernard cross. He weighed 42lbs when we weighed him about 10 days ago. I dread to think what he's up to now! We've got two kids (DD 10yo and DS 7yo) as well as 3 cats at home (one very cranky 14 year old, old lady, and 2 bonkers 2 yos (siblings, a boy and girl).
> 
> ...


:001_wub: What a gorgeous mix, I had a St Bernard and she was the love of my life, they grow so quickly and are amazing dogs, she liked to lean against your legs which was fine when she was little but you had to learn to brace yourself as she got bigger as 12 stone of dog was a tad too much at times if you weren't prepared for it


----------



## Goodie10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Geoffrey the Miniature Long Haired Dachshund will be coming to live with me in 4 weeks, I'm very nervous/excited as he will be the first dog I've solely owned. I grew up with spaniels but they aren't really practical in my flat. 

Think I have all bases covered apart from food. Have the same dilemma as some have mentioned, I can't pick one! He'll arrive on Royla Canin puppy but I don't want to keep him on that. I think I decided on Applaws last time I researched but it changes like the weather. Seriously considering raw but think it might be difficult feeding such small amounts. Will see though.

Thank God for all the info on this site, God alone knows what sick little pup I'd have plucked out of a free site if I hadn't researched responsible breeding/breeders!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Our Flatcoat puppy Albert was born on October 10, moved in early December and is therefore 4 months old. He lives with us, two kids and his big brother Terence. He is a complete delight and suits us to the ground.
> From this....
> 
> 
> ...to this!


Have to say, if i had to have a Gundog it would have to be a flattie


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> :001_wub: What a gorgeous mix, I had a St Bernard and she was the love of my life, they grow so quickly and are amazing dogs, she liked to lean against your legs which was fine when she was little but you had to learn to brace yourself as she got bigger as 12 stone of dog was a tad too much at times if you weren't prepared for it


To look at him he's pretty much all Newf. Just every so often you get a hint of Bernard and sometimes his coat looks like its got a brown tinge. He does like to lean on you, I've noticed that all ready. The difficulty being a cross is we don't really know how big he'll get. Based on a couple of online calculators and how big his parents were I reckon he'll be clocking anywhere between 130 and 160lbs. 



Goodie10 said:


> considering raw but think it might be difficult feeding such small amounts. Will see though.


One of the forum members who's helped me loads only has a small dog who is raw fed (DirtyGertie). If you pop over to the raw feeding sticky I'm sure she'd happily give some advice


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Mariek76 said:


> To look at him he's pretty much all Newf. Just every so often you get a hint of Bernard and sometimes his coat looks like its got a brown tinge. He does like to lean on you, I've noticed that all ready. The difficulty being a cross is we don't really know how big he'll get. Based on a couple of online calculators and how big his parents were I reckon he'll be clocking anywhere between 130 and 160lbs.


Here's a link to some picture of her trying to lap dog that I put on another thread, I think Bernards tend to be taller and leaner (not by much though) than Newfies but with all that hair it's hard to know whats going on under there.

Beastie was a fabulous puppy and very quick to learn but the main thing is not to over exercise them or let them climb up and down the stairs as it's so damaging to their joints, I remember well Beastie discovering the joy of our bed when we moved into a bungalow as she had never seen it or been on it in the previous house because of the stairs.


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Here's a link to some picture of her trying to lap dog that I put on another thread, I think Bernards tend to be taller and leaner (not by much though) than Newfies but with all that hair it's hard to know whats going on under there.
> 
> Beastie was a fabulous puppy and very quick to learn but the main thing is not to over exercise them or let them climb up and down the stairs as it's so damaging to their joints, I remember well Beastie discovering the joy of our bed when we moved into a bungalow as she had never seen it or been on it in the previous house because of the stairs.


Awwww..... she a sweetheart  Jethro already thinks the sofa is the place to be (thanks to my DH not being able to resist those puppy dog eyes) so I envision that will be me in a few months time.

He's not allowed up the stairs (much to his disgruntlement!). There are a couple of steps in the back garden which he manages okay but we don't let him up the house stairs.


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Cody is my Bernese Mountain Dog puppy and he's now six months old.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

dogkrazy said:


> Cody is my Bernese Mountain Dog puppy and he's now six months old.


Oh beautiful Cody :001_wub: I saw someone walking a Bernese the other day and it was very bouncy and a joy to watch, I adore their little ginger eyebrows


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

dogkrazy said:


> Cody is my Bernese Mountain Dog puppy and he's now six months old.


He's ADORABLE!! They are definitley on my "maybe" list for a future puppy. Yes, I am stupid enough to be thinking that maybe Jethro needs some giant doggy company


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

So many lovely puppies!! It makes waiting for my own even harder.


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


>


Awwww so gorgeous!!

How's the cats doing?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


>


I love the black spots on the front of his legs/feet


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

laura1982 said:


> Awwww so gorgeous!!
> 
> How's the cats doing?


not to bad, a fair bit of hissing but thats only when its no on their terms



MontyMaude said:


> I love the black spots on the front of his legs/feet


 i love them ha, in technical terms they call them thumb prints, the pencilling on his toes isnt defined as of yet with him being so young


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

laura1982 said:


> Hahaha how funny! Bless him
> 
> It gives me hope - I am sure it will take a couple of months but eventually they will become friends I imagine. Luckily being oriental breed they are quite outgoing and accepting compared to a lot of cats. If I had my mums cat I wouldn't even be trying hehe she would eat the pup alive!


I definately think you should have hope - Bruno and Betsy are young animal morons at the moment who bounce around each other like they are on springs. But in time, when they calm down I think they will be solid friends. Even more likely is that they will become Nancy's stooges


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Even if they don't become best pals, it isn't the end of the world. Our cats tolerate Daisy from afar but if she comes too near, they let her know with a hiss and a swipe. She's getting more friendly with my girl cat now, but my boy cat will never take to her - he doesn't like my girl cat, or my OH :lol: so it was a bit of an ask for him to be pals with a dog! However they stay out of each other's way and it's fine


----------



## ABrook (Jan 15, 2014)

Thought i'd get in on the act, here is a picture of our Staffy Ridgeback puppy, Finn he is nearly 15 weeks old and doing very well, we are feeding him on Skinners salmon and rice which he loves. He is nearly toilet trained apart from the odd accident, just got to conquer the chewing now he likes to grab the corner of things like rugs, cushions and chairs.


----------



## ABrook (Jan 15, 2014)

Here is another one the previous one makes him look bigger than he actually is, his weight is around the 8.5 kg mark, we are all very curious of how big he will grow to.


----------



## VetUK (Jul 22, 2013)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

ABrook said:


> Thought i'd get in on the act, here is a picture of our Staffy Ridgeback puppy,
> View attachment 133622


What an unusual mix. He's gorgeous


----------



## Kirstyrebe (Jan 20, 2014)

lisaslovelys said:


> *We got Honey-Bee on the 21st January aged 8 weeks she is 12 weeks tomorrow so we have had her for a month now . We are working on sit lie down and stay and also no jumping up and barking for attention
> Toilet training is really good now she rings the bells on the door when she wants to go out and she sleeps all night and has done for the last 3 weeks ..
> Cant believe how much she has changed since we brought her home *
> 
> ...


A bell... Fab idea may steal that off you he he


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

ABrook said:


> Here is another one the previous one makes him look bigger than he actually is, his weight is around the 8.5 kg mark, we are all very curious of how big he will grow to.
> 
> View attachment 133623


What an unusual mix - he is lovely!!


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Kirstyrebe said:


> A bell... Fab idea may steal that off you he he


I've just ordered some ribbons/bell (camo ribbon, clearly he needs a blokey bell rather than a pink fluffy one ) off Ebay to rustle one up for Jethro 

We can usually see him in the kitchen from the living room but if we're not watching him closely sometimes we miss that he's waiting to be let out. Hoping the bells will help


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

hopefully I can get some pictures here.
Angel and Titan and Angel.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Kirstyrebe said:


> A bell... Fab idea may steal that off you he he





Mariek76 said:


> I've just ordered some ribbons/bell (camo ribbon, clearly he needs a blokey bell rather than a pink fluffy one ) off Ebay to rustle one up for Jethro
> 
> We can usually see him in the kitchen from the living room but if we're not watching him closely sometimes we miss that he's waiting to be let out. Hoping the bells will help


mine were from America cost under £8
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170573709...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Or if you don't want to wait a few weeks and pay a bit extra 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_st...340840031,k:poochie+bells&sort=price-asc-rank


----------



## inkymoggy (Sep 25, 2013)

Pup was born about 3 hours ago.

EXCITED is an understatement.


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

inkymoggy said:


> Pup was born about 3 hours ago.
> 
> EXCITED is an understatement.


Oooh exciting  what are you getting?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Went to have a chat with Incas breeder today and have a look at there current litter unfortunately were not looking at getting another dog for a good few years but it was still great to see 4 happy and healthy Manchester terrier puppies. I couldn't believe how small they were tiny little things with nice round fat bellies haha here's a little pic of the one who is my favorite


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

vet-2-b said:


> Went to have a chat with Incas breeder today and have a look at there current litter unfortunately were not looking at getting another dog for a good few years but it was still great to see 4 happy and healthy Manchester terrier puppies. I couldn't believe how small they were tiny little things with nice round fat bellies haha here's a little pic of the one who is my favorite


Very cute - it must have been very tempting!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Aurelie said:


> Very cute - it must have been very tempting!


It was and it wasn't haha it was because they were adorable but it wasn't as incas still a puppy her self and still is growing into an adult and I can still remember the first few testing weeks of puppy training abit too well haha give it 2 years and I'll of forgotten the 1am toilet breaks and puppy nipping haha

All the pupps from this litter were sold before they were born anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

vet-2-b said:


> It was and it wasn't haha it was because they were adorable but it wasn't as incas still a puppy her self and still is growing into an adult and I can still remember the first few testing weeks of puppy training abit too well haha give it 2 years and I'll of forgotten the 1am toilet breaks and puppy nipping haha
> 
> All the pupps from this litter were sold before they were born anyway :thumbup1:


Haha and here I am letting myself in for this in 2 days!! It's come round so quick and feels really surreal - can't believe I'm finally getting my own puppy :biggrin:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

laura1982 said:


> Haha and here I am letting myself in for this in 2 days!! It's come round so quick and feels really surreal - can't believe I'm finally getting my own puppy :biggrin:


Oooooo how exciting, what breed are you getting? Make sure you get lots of sleep 

Dont get me wrong if I had chance to go back I would 100% do it again and again there's nothing better than getting a puppy and watching them mature into a adult  and Inca is the best and through her I've made so many friends and I have done something I have always wanted to show my dog at a championship level! and she helped me over come many things I wouldn't of done before I had her like I walked around a lake the other day all by myself. I wouldn't of before as I was attacked when I was little while walking back to my nans by myself and although I had Alfie he isn't mine he's the families dog actually having my own dog has made me do these things, so getting Inca was the best thing I've ever done and I'm sure getting your puppy will bring you many years of happiness


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

vet-2-b said:


> Oooooo how exciting, what breed are you getting? Make sure you get lots of sleep
> 
> Dont get me wrong if I had chance to go back I would 100% do it again and again there's nothing better than getting a puppy and watching them mature into a adult  and Inca is the best and through her I've made so many friends and I have done something I have always wanted to show my dog at a championship level! and she helped me over come many things I wouldn't of done before I had her like I walked around a lake the other day all by myself. I wouldn't of before as I was attacked when I was little while walking back to my nans by myself and although I had Alfie he isn't mine he's the families dog actually having my own dog has made me do these things, so getting Inca was the best thing I've ever done and I'm sure getting your puppy will bring you many years of happiness


Aww that's so lovely!! Dogs really do have such amazing wonderful ways of enriching our lives. I'm getting a golden retriever called Logan. I see you have cats and dogs - that's my main concern my cats but I know they will be fine in no time


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

laura1982 said:


> Aww that's so lovely!! Dogs really do have such amazing wonderful ways of enriching our lives. I'm getting a golden retriever called Logan. I see you have cats and dogs - that's my main concern my cats but I know they will be fine in no time


They certainly do! I wouldn't be without my two now 

Awww how lovely one of the dogs we often meet on walks is a golden retriever called Toby he's one of my favorites haha yes I have cats, rabbits, guineapigs,reptiles and hamster that all live with 2 terriers and although sometimes it can be difficult if you introduce them right you should be fine  best thing for the cats is for them to have somewhere for them selves that the pup can't get too like ares upstairs as it's blocked of by a baby gate


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

lisaslovelys said:


> mine were from America cost under £8
> Puppy Dog Poochie Housebreaking Potty Training Doorbell | eBay
> 
> Or if you don't want to wait a few weeks and pay a bit extra
> Amazon.co.uk: poochie bells: Pet Supplies Store


It was only a couple of quid for ribbon and bells and I'm the crafty type so I'll be whipping one up on the sewing machine when my bits arrive. I've got a couple of other sewing jobs that need doing too so It'll help to get them done.



loopylori said:


> hopefully I can get some pictures here.
> Angel and Titan and Angel.


OMG! She's bloody adorable. Wish I could see her and Jethro together, they'd be the perfect couple 



inkymoggy said:


> Pup was born about 3 hours ago.
> 
> EXCITED is an understatement.


What are you getting? Deets please, we're nosy :lol:

It was week 7 of puppy class for us last night. So proud of my furbaby, he was a super star! Is anyone else doing puppy classes? We're doing the Kennel Club Good Citizen one and have just signed him up for the Bronze class. He loves it so far and he's coming along great with his sits/stays/recall etc. Even managed to get a him to learn a couple of tricks (twists and speak). He's hopeless when it comes to anything where you have to throw the treat though, he can never find it! He'd never make a sniffer dog.


----------



## inkymoggy (Sep 25, 2013)

laura1982 said:


> Oooh exciting  what are you getting?





Mariek76 said:


> What are you getting? Deets please, we're nosy :lol:


So! 7 were born, 2 boys, 5 girls - I'm going for a boy - the pups are a right mix from working parents! Little lurchers. The litter is so the parents owners can each have a pup to keep within their working pack. All the others are reserved and have potential owners queued up!

Collie/Greyhound/Whippet Mum
x
Bedlington Terrier/Bull Terrier/Greyhound Dad

They've all come out brindle and white apart from one fawn and white boy, so excited!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm so jealous of everyone's gorgeous pooch's. We were hoping to have a chi joining our family later this year/early next year. However after researching the breed fully we have decided a chi isn't the right dog for us. Lesson learned and back to the drawing board. Keep the pictures comin to give me my puppy/pooch fix :cornut: xxxx


----------



## cookielucylou (Jun 19, 2013)

This is our 4 month old american bulldog Molly


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Kitty_pig said:


> However after researching the breed fully we have decided a chi isn't the right dog for us. Lesson learned and back to the drawing board.


A hard choice if you has your heart set so something but good on you for accepting that it's not for you. I'm sure you'll find the perfect choice soon enough. We deliberated on what kind of dog to get for well over a year before we decided.



cookielucylou said:


> This is our 4 month old american bulldog Molly


Awwww. Cutie pie. She's lovely.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

I promised myself I wouldn't look in here...

Now I've done it...

:001_wub:


----------



## Hachiko (Sep 15, 2013)

Believe it or not, Hachi is still a puppy. 9 months.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Hachiko said:


> Believe it or not, Hachi is still a puppy. 9 months.


A Samoyed is on my 'When i have enough time to groom one" list ha


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

Mariek76 said:


> It was week 7 of puppy class for us last night. So proud of my furbaby, he was a super star! Is anyone else doing puppy classes? We're doing the Kennel Club Good Citizen one and have just signed him up for the Bronze class. He loves it so far and he's coming along great with his sits/stays/recall etc. Even managed to get a him to learn a couple of tricks (twists and speak). He's hopeless when it comes to anything where you have to throw the treat though, he can never find it! He'd never make a sniffer dog.


Yeah we are but which one it is I am not sure - will have to check but it's been highly recommended to us from lots of people so fingers crossed it's good. It turns out a puppy from the same breeder we are getting Logan from (but her other litter she had at the same time from the grandma of my pup) that went to the couple in the same road as me (I know small world - the breeder isn't the closest golden breeder by fay so how we both ended up there or even looking for the same breed, at the same time and the same breeder - weird) anyway he is going to be in the same puppy class as us haha. Hope Logan doesn't turn out to be the naughty one!

Awww bless him - he sounds so adorable!! Such a good boy :001_wub:


----------



## Hachiko (Sep 15, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> A Samoyed is on my 'When i have enough time to groom one" list ha


As long as you do it everyday it only takes about 20mins. Of course, when they malt it takes a lot longer.


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> I promised myself I wouldn't look in here...
> 
> Now I've done it...
> 
> :001_wub:


New playmate for Jaxon?? :wink5:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hachiko said:


> Believe it or not, Hachi is still a puppy. 9 months.


Gorgeous! x


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

Mariek76 said:


> It was week 7 of puppy class for us last night. So proud of my furbaby, he was a super star! Is anyone else doing puppy classes? We're doing the Kennel Club Good Citizen one and have just signed him up for the Bronze class.)


We start ours at the beginning of march, the place we are going is a slightly longer course, so they do the bronze award along with the puppy training, I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Bedhead said:


> We start ours at the beginning of march, the place we are going is a slightly longer course, so they do the bronze award along with the puppy training, I'm really looking forward to it!


Ours was 8 weeks for puppy class and I think the Bronze is the same. It's been great for us. I was (and am) really keen to make sure Jethro is really well trained (give that he's likely to outweigh me by a considerable amount!).


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Hachiko said:


> As long as you do it everyday it only takes about 20mins. Of course, when they malt it takes a lot longer.


yer ive seen it be left and god it doesnt half matt, very very thick undercoat isnt it


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Mariek76 said:


> New playmate for Jaxon?? :wink5:


No... No... No...!! 
Not happening...

But never say never...!


----------



## laura1982 (Nov 19, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> But never say never...!


Hahaha love it! That's my fav phrase to my OH


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

:crying: My little boy is growing up, he lost a tooth yesterday, first one I have noticed/seen, and he has been scent weeing more and more and today was bending in bizarre manner to wee on tussocks of grass so I think his will be cocking his leg soon  but he was amazing on his walk today as he was rushed at by several spaniels and Weimaraner, he got smothered by 2 golden retrievers and slobbered on by a huge labrador and he took it all in his stride


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

This is my little boy who is nearly 3 weeks old taking a nap in a rather odd position lol.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pleased with Isla today. A tiny terror came charging down the road like a little white bullet, snarling and growling. When it screeched to a halt in front of Isla, it started leaping up and down air snapping at her. Isla just stood there gazing at it in astonishment wagging the end of her tail. The little so and so realised its noise was having no result, gave a metal shrug, shut up and trotted back home. Our last retriever would have attempted to have its head off. Big pat for Isla.


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

catseyes said:


> This is my little boy who is nearly 3 weeks old taking a nap in a rather odd position lol.


Awwwww. Such a poppet!!

Won't be long until he's this big though :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

LOL yep they grow way too quickly.. physically at least! i spoke to a lady on facebook who has a pup from the same father but a different mother to our pup and i was told that pups fathered by him tend to be spirited, noisy and extremely stubborn!! 

Wish me luck lol.


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

catseyes said:


> spirited, noisy and extremely stubborn!!
> 
> Wish me luck lol.


Oh dear! Jethro is pretty laid back, if a little stubborn sometimes. May the force be with you! :wink:


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Mariek76 said:


> Awwwww. Such a poppet!!
> 
> Won't be long until he's this big though :smilewinkgrin:


I was going to say.... a very odd position, Cats Eyes, as he's not properly on his back, but Jethro beat me to it - THAT's a newfie sleep pose!

Jethro looks like a mini Beau who at nearly a year old still lies with his back paws together like that


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Time to get puppy broody again!


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi All

How's everyone getting on? Hope all those new puppy arrivals are settling in okay.

Jethro is doing great. He passed his KC Good Citizen Puppy Foundation course last night (very proud Mummy moment! ) so got his lovely little purple rosette and certificate. The instructors are having a week off next week as they're taking their own dogs to take part in obedience and heelwork to music events at Crufts so we've a week off then we're back for the Bronze aware the week after.

He's going great guns with his raw feeding (devoured two chicken quarter's this morning (after deciding to dine al fresco with the second one!)) and is growing at a rate of knots.

Hope everyone else is doing okay. I'll try to get some decent new pics of his Jethro-ship tonight to share.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

DSC_0136 by Niseag, on Flickr

I have Bobby Blue, a 5 month old rescue Greyhound puppy. I've only had him 15 days!


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

happysaz133 said:


> DSC_0136 by Niseag, on Flickr
> 
> I have Bobby Blue, a 5 month old rescue Greyhound puppy. I've only had him 15 days!


Oh, he's a handsome boy! :001_wub: What a lovely colour! How's he settling in?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Mariek76 said:


> Hi All
> 
> How's everyone getting on? Hope all those new puppy arrivals are settling in okay.
> 
> ...


Well done Jethro! Sounds like it's all going really well - will you do the silver (is there a silver) course next? I took Betty to the beach today which was almost empty for a change so we played follow my leader in huge zig zags across the sand - she loved it although we must have looked like lunatics. Fed up of the sound of my own voice, I am trying to train her recall to a whistle - still very early days yet so fingers crossed. And her Mecuti harness arrived today, she hated having all the straps adjusted but I will take her out in it tonight for a trial run. Looking forward to seeing some more photos of Jethro


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

happysaz133 said:


> DSC_0136 by Niseag, on Flickr
> 
> I have Bobby Blue, a 5 month old rescue Greyhound puppy. I've only had him 15 days!


Beautiful, what a gorgeous colour - how is he settling in?


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

So many gorgeous puppies.









Just thought I would share my ladylike and gentlemanly sleeping positions. 
Then there is the hmmm big boys sleeping, now would be a fab time to attack him.


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

loopylori said:


> So many gorgeous puppies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG. That is just too bloody cute!! I want to smoosh them up  :001_wub:

I'm discovering just how difficult it is to get anywhere with a new newfie in tow. Not because he's bad on his walk (he's a superstar for the most part) but because EVERYONE wants to stop and talk to you. Yesterday morning a woman came out of a local ironing business as we were walking past to say hello to Jethro and this morning a taxi driver stopped in the middle of the road so he could ask about him. 

To be fair the breeder did warn us about it. I just didn't expect it to be quite so bad. Takes us at least twice as long to get where we're going. I think I might get him a sandwich board with his pertinent details on:

My name is Jethro. 
I am 17 weeks old. 
I'm a Newfoundland/St Bernard cross. 
Yes, I have paws like dinner plates. 
Yes, my Mum is aware that I'm going to be a very big dog, thank you.
Yes, I shed.
Yes, I drool.
Yes, I adore children and other animals but I couldn't eat a whole one 
Yes, I'm cute, and I know it.
Thanks for asking 

I reckon I could save at least an hour a day 

Anyone else get the third degree about their puppy while they're out?


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Mariek76 said:


> OMG. That is just too bloody cute!! I want to smoosh them up  :001_wub:
> 
> I'm discovering just how difficult it is to get anywhere with a new newfie in tow. Not because he's bad on his walk (he's a superstar for the most part) but because EVERYONE wants to stop and talk to you. Yesterday morning a woman came out of a local ironing business as we were walking past to say hello to Jethro and this morning a taxi driver stopped in the middle of the road so he could ask about him.
> 
> ...


Hahaha i love your list on a board idea, guessing i may to have to make one as well. We used to get questions like that about grizzler.

The funniest one we got a lot was is the little one (zelda - cockapoo) that ones puppy (grizzler - old english sheepdog) errrr no lol.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well so far ive been asked is he a dobe puppy, a dobe x lab puppy and the last one made me laugh, is he a daxie? urmmm can you not see his legs?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Mariek76 said:


> OMG. That is just too bloody cute!! I want to smoosh them up  :001_wub:
> 
> I'm discovering just how difficult it is to get anywhere with a new newfie in tow. Not because he's bad on his walk (he's a superstar for the most part) but because EVERYONE wants to stop and talk to you. Yesterday morning a woman came out of a local ironing business as we were walking past to say hello to Jethro and this morning a taxi driver stopped in the middle of the road so he could ask about him.
> 
> ...


I went through all that when I had my Bernard, it did used to make my mind boggle that people genuinely didn't think that I would know just how big my dog would get  I also had lots of shouts and pointing at and claiming 'Oh it's Beethoven"

I am currently getting stopped lots with Hector because well he is just so pretty, but I have stopped correcting people when they call him a girl even after I have said he is called Hector, and I have stopped trying to correct people when they say he is a full Cav as a woman got really funny with me as she used to breed them and refused to believe he was a cross and got really quite funny with me ut:


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

> Posted by Mariek76 View Post
> OMG. That is just too bloody cute!! I want to smoosh them up
> 
> I'm discovering just how difficult it is to get anywhere with a new newfie in tow. Not because he's bad on his walk (he's a superstar for the most part) but because EVERYONE wants to stop and talk to you. Yesterday morning a woman came out of a local ironing business as we were walking past to say hello to Jethro and this morning a taxi driver stopped in the middle of the road so he could ask about him.
> ...


I get stopped all the time with Titan (Pyr) he thinks his name is gorgeous.

I should saddle him. har har. Never heard that before how original.

My favourite is 'oh my friend has one of those in black'. In my mind I am thinking don't be so stupid they only come in one colour. Fed up with correcting people I now just smile.

Now I have one in black as well bet everybody will think they are the same damned breed. lol.

The only people who recognize Titan for the breed he is are Americans.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Is anybody else shocked with the speed in which their pup is growing, it' only really because Hector pulled the cat's crinkle tunnel out from under the sofa and when we first got him he could run through it with only his tail touching the top and he couldn't clamber over it but now he's just enormous compared to it.

He also has started paying attention to the telly, so we now have started barking at dogs and other animals on the screen 

Enormous Hector


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes! Betsy seems to be getting longer rather than taller at the moment - people keep telling me that she is short but then I point out the huge paws she is going to grow into.

I love Hector, his tail has the same curly fur sprouting at the end as Betsy


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Yes! Betsy seems to be getting longer rather than taller at the moment - people keep telling me that she is short but then I point out the huge paws she is going to grow into.
> 
> I love Hector, his tail has the same curly fur sprouting at the end as Betsy


The hair on his tail has a life of it's own  I think it's almost nearing critical mass and will therefore will drop and become a lovely feathery spaniel tail :skep: just right for catching sticky burrs and brambles, but currently it just a twirly curly mess that he can't do a thing with


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

He's a lovely dog, love those long legs, but you're right he has certainly grown. 
Isla had an enormous growth spurt from about four months onwards, gave our neighbours the shock of there lives when we came back home after being away for a month. They could hardly believe it was the same dog


----------



## Beaglemummy (Jan 21, 2014)

Hunter has had a long tiring day. Chilling on the sofa


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

Lucky is growing like a weed too! We've had him for four weeks now, when he arrived he used to be able to get under the coffee table without a problem, now he can't even get his head under.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> This is Zem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your rugs on floor :thumbsup: could do with something like that for Bobby


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I will be getting my new GSD puppy soon so I will be able to join in. We can go and choose our girl I think next wee when she is 6 weeks old and bring her home on the 21st of march  we are going to call her Gemma.

Viv xx


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

vivien said:


> I will be getting my new GSD puppy soon so I will be able to join in. We can go and choose our girl I think next wee when she is 6 weeks old and bring her home on the 21st of march  we are going to call her Gemma.
> 
> Viv xx


Yay more cat people coming over to the dark side  I can't wait to see pictures Vivien, we had a GSD at the puppy party we went to and she was just a ball of fluff a huge ball of fluff but very very cute.


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

loopylori said:


> I should saddle him.


Oops. Forgot that one off the list. That's a daily one.



MontyMaude said:


> Is anybody else shocked with the speed in which their puppy is growing


I swear there are some mornings I come down and Jethro looks like he's grown overnight! He seems to grow one bit at a time too. Last week he'd got a massive body and titchy head, this week his legs have grown loads. Gotta love the funky looking puppy growth spurts.

We took him for a walk to the local dam last night. It has some 'beaches' at the edges and once he'd discovered that there was no stopping him. He unleashed his inner newfie and was swimming round like a pro in no time. He looked half the size when he got out of the water the treated us to a puppy shake shower


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

MontyMaude said:


> Yay more cat people coming over to the dark side  I can't wait to see pictures Vivien, we had a GSD at the puppy party we went to and she was just a ball of fluff a huge ball of fluff but very very cute.


Hi MM 
I can't wait to see the puppies and choose one. I was a little apprehensive about getting a new puppy after losing Taz my last GSD. In January, kingstown had a litter on the 24th of January and I have been watching them on their puppy cam ever since. Hubby had been watching them too and put a deposit on one of the girls. There is just a big empty space where Taz has gone and Purdy our JRT seems to have lost her spark. Apart from going for walks and the occasional game all she seems to want to do is sleep. So I think she is missing Taz too.purdy has been to the vets but she is fine. Hopefully a puppy will give her her spark back.

Viv xx


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

vivien said:


> Hi MM
> I can't wait to see the puppies and choose one. I was a little apprehensive about getting a new puppy after losing Taz my last GSD. In January, kingstown had a litter on the 24th of January and I have been watching them on their puppy cam ever since. Hubby had been watching them too and put a deposit on one of the girls. There is just a big empty space where Taz has gone and Purdy our JRT seems to have lost her spark. Apart from going for walks and the occasional game all she seems to want to do is sleep. So I think she is missing Taz too.purdy has been to the vets but she is fine. Hopefully a puppy will give her her spark back.
> 
> Viv xx


So sad to lose a doggy friend. Especially when they leave furry buddy behind. Hopefully the new puppy with perk her up a bit. Can't wait to see some pics of the new arrival.

I've just given Jethro a good brush and swear I have raked out enough fur to make a small cat :yikes: The puppy cost shedding has begun it would seem.

Preparing to be fur bombed!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Mariek76 said:


> So sad to lose a doggy friend. Especially when they leave furry buddy behind. Hopefully the new puppy with perk her up a bit. Can't wait to see some pics of the new arrival.
> 
> I've just given Jethro a good brush and swear I have raked out enough fur to make a small cat :yikes: The puppy cost shedding has begun it would seem.
> 
> Preparing to be fur bombed!


GSDs seem to shed all year at least Taz did. Before her I had long haired GSDs so they weren't so bad. Mum is a semi long hair and dad is short hair. If you look on FBs kingstown kennels and Catteries you can see mum and dad via links. They don't usually have the puppy cam on, on a Sunday but if you look tomorrow they are just massive little bundles of fun. I was watching them play yesterday 

Viv xx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We haven't heard too much from the lady who got the Golden puppy recently. Laura (and a number)??.
I hope she is ok and coping with her new pup, she did sound as if she was a bit worried just before her pup came home. Has anyone heard from her recently?


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Siskin said:


> We haven't heard too much from the lady who got the Golden puppy recently. Laura (and a number)??.
> I hope she is ok and coping with her new pup, she did sound as if she was a bit worried just before her pup came home. Has anyone heard from her recently?


I haven't been around much so therefore haven't seen much. Hope she's getting on okay.

How's everyone else getting on with their puppy days?

I had Jethro to the vets on Saturday to weigh in so I could buy his flea/worming treatment. At 20 weeks the little (?) tinker weighs a whopping 69.3lbs!!  I'd be worried he was fat if I wasn't frantically checking his ribs/spine to make sure his weight was okay.

He seems to be literally getting bigger by the minute. 70lbs worth of bloody gorgeous he is though 



We are having some problems with him still peeing in the house overnight. He's taken to peeing right on the edge of the entrance to his crate (his crate is attached to a hexagonal pen). He doesn't really sleep in his crate, usually just flops down on the cold laminate in the pen. We've been putting puppy pads down overnight which I suspect has probably made a rod for our own backs. Not sure how to break him of that. He can hold his pee overnight (as sometimes he hasn't peed when we come down but will then go back into the pen and pee).

Who knew raising a puppy would be as complicated as raising a baby? LOL.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he is just so gorgeous!!


----------



## Bedhead (Feb 10, 2014)

We're still getting on really well. We've started doing a bit of off lead walking and he been brilliant, his recall is much better than I was expecting! He off to the vets on Friday for his last parvo jab so I will get him weighed and see how they compare ;-)


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm another cat person joining the dark side 

We will collect our border collie pup Chase on 11th April

She is either this one:



or this one:


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Durhamchance said:


> I'm another cat person joining the dark side
> 
> We will collect our border collie pup Chase on 11th April
> 
> ...


OMG! So cute! How could you decide between those two treasures??


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't have too, the breeder is choosing which one shes keeping!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great thread!! Here is my new puppy. He is Barney, he is nearly ten weeks old, he is a Labrador x Border Collie and he is a little super star. He likes to chew...just destroyed a brand new Kong Puppy goody bone today!! But I will let him off...who could be cross at this gorgeous face!!!









And here is my gorgeous, perfect Rosie...I know she isn't a new puppy...she is nearly ten months. But she is still a puppy.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Ahhhh Barney is lovely and Rosie I to.


Isla is coming along fine. She will be ten months on Thursday. Currently confined to quarters as she started her first season on Saturday. She doesn't seem bothered, licks herself more of course and is more sleepy and relaxed then normal. She's not been too messy, occasional drips here and there, just as well I'm not house proud. I've taken her out a couple of times in the car up,onto some quiet back roads and walked her there on lead of course which seems acceptable to her. Will be nice to get this over and done with so she can run around the fields again.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

:001_wub: Rosie is so pretty 

Hector is teething badly bless him he has all four fangs coming through but still has his 4 baby fangs in place so is very toothy, but he is mouthing everything with a doleful look, his kongs are taking a right good chewing at the moment I think the sooner these pesky baby teeth fall out the better, when he is having snuggles he will gently mouth my finger and look at me it's so sad 

I nearly forgot to add a picture, his teeth aren't bothering him too much here


----------



## Joyful (Dec 8, 2012)

I love this thread, all the puppies are so gorgeous 

Here is my new Sheltie puppy, he's called Roy. I'm picking him up this Sunday, not long now! :thumbup1:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh Monty...what is Hector?...he looks like he has some cav in him


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

niki87 said:


> Ooh Monty...what is Hector?...he looks like he has some cav in him


He is 3/4 Cavalier and 1/4 Bichon Frise but he is very very Cavalierish, I think he has a slightly less domed head and less prominent eyes and has cotton wool textured fluff on his belly and his toes which is the Bichon in him but if you saw his Mum who was a Cavachon so 1/2 Cav and 1/2 Bichon you wouldn't believe he belonged to her


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous new puppies 

Jethro is teething at the moment too. I've been surprised we haven't found any teeth around to be honest but then DH spotted some in his pen this morning. He's gnawing on this kongs and nylabones like there's no tomorrow. Bless.

Bronze award puppy class for us tonight. Really hope he's on his best behaviour! It's a later class than the foundation class with an 8.15 start so I'm always knackered by then - and Jethro always wants to have a mental play with the other puppies


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Good luck for your bronze award! I do hope he behaves


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

So difficult to keep up with the forum in general, never mind big threads with lots of goings on  I do apologise, but I have skimmed through and everyone has lovely pups (WOW Jethro is massive and Gorgeous!) and I feel the excitement of all those waiting on their new bundles 


For those wondering about George, he is doing very well.
We are about 12 days in and he has settled amazingly well, he gets on very well with Toppa.
He is due his 2nd vaccine next Friday and we are also hoping to get onto the puppy foundation course (KCGC) at the end of the Month, so long as our Vet and trainer are ok with him not being fully covered (2 days after his 2nd vaccine, rather than the 2 weeks!). Vet says it is up to me... now just waiting on trainers thoughts. But the training school is a day care centre and also run puppy groups after the first vaccine, so risks are low.

So we have all that to look forward to.
I take George out to the local park bench every morning and he LOVES IT! As soon as I pick up his collar he starts to bounce about and whine excitedly 
I am not so enthusiastic about carrying him though... he stands 16 inches and I dread to think what he weighs ( I don't own weighing scales). But I don't want to think about his weight while I am still having to carry him, my arms ache just thinking about it!.

Home training is going well, he knows sit - down - stand and works very hard for a treat. His leave is good, as is his come... but his stay isn't that great. He just loves to be under my feet and no where else (unless it is to play with Toppa!)

Toileting is hit and miss! On the whole he is great ... he will wait to toilet until after we get back from his morning bench visit and he will also whine in the night if he needs to toilet. But in the day when everything is exciting  I need eyes in the back of my head!

Struggling with work... I work from home, but being able to sit and concentrate isn't working out well, unless George is asleep :lol:

Anyhow, he is such a friendly happy puppy, I really hope I can do him justice and although I love his floppy funny puppiness, I really can't wait to see the dog he is going to become


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds really good sailor. But we need more pictures!

It is fun watching them mature. I could see how Isla would become in those calmer moments in between biting me and racing around like a mad thing. She still has her moments, but she is still that lovely sweet natured pup I bought home in July last year, just more relaxed.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

sailor said:


> So difficult to keep up with the forum in general, never mind big threads with lots of goings on  I do apologise, but I have skimmed through and everyone has lovely pups (WOW Jethro is massive and Gorgeous!) and I feel the excitement of all those waiting on their new bundles
> 
> For those wondering about George, he is doing very well.
> We are about 12 days in and he has settled amazingly well, he gets on very well with Toppa.
> ...


Has it really been 12 days already?? wow!

So glad that he's settling in so well.. as for being heavy.. get a buggy lmao not sure if the damn things gonna be big enough though lol.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

We've been borrowed a puppy carrier and a buggy- can't wait to use them! My OH has stated he will not be seen dead pushing a puppy around, so he can push our son in his pushchair while I push the puppy lol! 

It sounds like George is doing really well Sailor, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Durhamchance my hubby said the same.. there is no way im taking him out in that.. its a 3 wheeler all terrain baby buggy, ive manage to clip the chest straps right back and attach a car harness to it. heehee, gonna look hilarious when i go dog walking!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

My Daughter has told me under no uncertain terms that if I push George around in a buggy she will disown me! 
I had great plans to collect her from school with George in a buggy as well 

At the rate he is growing though, I think I will just have to risk having my Daughter disown me, the alternative is breaking my back!


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

My boy (when he is good!!) brought him home in nov at 9weeks now hes coming up 6 months


----------



## Mariek76 (Dec 30, 2013)

sailor said:


> He is due his 2nd vaccine next Friday and we are also hoping to get onto the puppy foundation course (KCGC) at the end of the Month, so long as our Vet and trainer are ok with him not being fully covered (2 days after his 2nd vaccine, rather than the 2 weeks!). Vet says it is up to me... now just waiting on trainers thoughts. But the training school is a day care centre and also run puppy groups after the first vaccine, so risks are low.


Jethro started his puppy classes before his 2 weeks post-vaccs was up. The lady who runs the classes is a firm believer that the benefits of the socialisation side far outweigh the risks of them being in there with other puppys. Especially as all the non-vacc'd puppies were carried in and the others were all covered.

I had a hilarious moment outside class on Wednesday when a woman looked at Jethro with an absolutely horrified expression and said "is that some sort of gianormous poodle?" Thankfully another woman she was with was pretty quick off the mark with "it's a newfoundland". The first woman looked genuninely horrified by him though (I don't know why, he's clearly as daft as a brush and definitely looks like a puppy despite his size). I guess some people don't get big dogs 

Thankfully he was a superstar in class and his recall was flawless. Proud mummy


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Just 6 days to go for us now! Everything has been purchased and her bed has been thoroughly approved by the cats  It's hard to understand that this is our last weekend without a dog  Training classes are booked, vets appointments are booked and I've watched nearly every video that Kikopup has made for youtube :lol:

Still having days where I wonder 'what the hell are we doing?' but I only need to watch a video of her tearing around at the breeders and I know it's going to be great 

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## WilliamxLucy (Mar 9, 2014)

Durhamchance said:


> Just 6 days to go for us now! Everything has been purchased and her bed has been thoroughly approved by the cats  It's hard to understand that this is our last weekend without a dog  Training classes are booked, vets appointments are booked and I've watched nearly every video that Kikopup has made for youtube :lol:
> 
> Still having days where I wonder 'what the hell are we doing?' but I only need to watch a video of her tearing around at the breeders and I know it's going to be great
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?


6 days for us too..... I'm so excited . And like you I've read the book twice, spoken to the vet and spent most of the weekend preparing the house and garden. (We are getting Lucy - see the pic!)

Really grateful reading this thread that people's puppies are doing okay with their cats. One of my biggest worries was my 8 year old cat, he's not always the friendliest cat but I'd like to avoid world war three. I got him from cats protection 4 years ago and I know he did live with a dog in a previous home so fingers crossed he will be okay.

Also really nice to hear from owners with giant breeds. We went looking for a Labrador as I grew up around them and ended up with a labrador/newfoundland mix...... OH told me we had to get a dog that was bigger than the cat. At only seven weeks Lucy weighed 4.7kg, the same as the cat so I think he's got his way!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I have had Gemma nearly 3 weeks now and she is doing really well. She will still have the odd accident indoors usually about once a day.if she is playing with Purdy she sometimes goes a wee on the carpet so I just put her outside while I clean up then bring her in again. She was asking to go out but we are back to taking her out at intervals. She can sit, down, come. And give paw. I am working on sit stay. The only thing that I cannot break her of is running up to the cats. They did start to get used to her but she spoilt that by laying on them   . I. Tell her to leave when she meets up with them hopefully this will sink in soon. All she wants to do is play with them bless her but I don't think they appreciate her big long tongue in their face hmy:  but as I say I couldn't wish for an easier puppy than Gemma. Don't get me wrong she does have her moments where I have to chase her round the house saying out to her when I want her to go out. She thinks it's funny to get to the back door then bound off like a bucking bronco like she is laughing at me lol.

Viv xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is a more up to date picture of Gemma. Her ears are starting to lift bless her. Gemma doesn't use her crate it's back in the shed. If she wants some peace she will go under the table. Not for much longer though at the rate she is growing lol.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

And just another one 

Viv xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wow Viv she is huge compared to the fluff ball you brought home(not that she was tiny then)
Sounds like she has settled in really well x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

She is a real little darling. I really cannot wait untill we can take her for walks. She seems to have gone leggy and lanky bless her. 

Viv xx


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's our adorable (yet insane) Border collie x irish setter puppy, Lyra. (She's mostly BC though.) Toilet training was proving to be a bit of a problem but after so many accidents in the hall and a lot of wallpaper and carpet chewing we've decided she can't go anywhere without an escort besides her, which makes it heaps easier to let her outside when she needs to go.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

She is gorgeous 

Viv xx


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Gorgeous puppies! Gemma has the sweetest face and all I can see in Lyra's eyes is mischief! I'm dreading toilet training, just hoping Chase picks it up quickly. It's nice that the weather has gotten warmer and it's not so bad to stand outside 

We have just 4 days left. I've been putting my enthusiasm for baking to good use and have been making homemade treats. I have a bag of liver cake and sardine cake pieces waiting in the freezer :tongue_smilie: and I want to try peanut butter and banana bombs next


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

You will get there. patience is the key. Gemma still has accidents but it's usually because I didn't see that she needed to go. I bet you can't wait for your puppy to come home. 

Viv xx


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh, she's definitely mischievous. We've been patching chewed up pieces of everything for the past 3 months non-stop - she is a bit mouthy though, which can be a bit annoying so hopefully she'll grow out of that soon. The cat isn't very pleased that her personal space has been taken up but she has her up-high mantle piece to sit on when peace is needed - they're a bit like Tom & Jerry at the moment.

Good luck on your future puppy, I was just about dying when I had to wait just 2 weeks to collect Lyra.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Meet Pixie. She's _allegedly_ a heeler. Some bits of her are clearly heeler; I suspect the rest are open to speculation.








[/URL][/IMG]
Pixie apologising to Daisy after being chastised for biting. You can see a "blue heeler bit" on her chest.








[/URL][/IMG]
Pixie about to "cheek" Howard the goat.








[/URL][/IMG]
Pixie getting a chin rub from the Boss. She's about 6 weeks old here.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Aww Pixie is very sweet! The goat looks huge is comparison!

Less than 48 hours now, mum has just popped this in the post to me:



I love it


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

awww good luck everyone, theres nothing quite like a puppy to make you smile, cry, pull your hair out and coo over.. when they sleep!!


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

12 hours to go!! :thumbup::thumbup: last night of sleep so I'm off to bed soon


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Durhamchance said:


> 12 hours to go!! :thumbup::thumbup: last night of sleep so I'm off to bed soon


I bet you can't wait


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

JessIncaFCR said:


> I bet you can't wait


I was awake at 6am!  although thats an improvement, I was awake from 3am the day we collected Darcy 

Look out for photos later :thumbup1:


----------



## Whiskey60 (Apr 5, 2014)

Have a lovely day!


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow, puppies are a lot of work! She's been here for three days now and we're just starting to get into the swing of things. Toilet training is getting better, at first she would just squat and go  now she goes to the back door, although we are taking her out hourly, after food, after sleep, after play etc!

We've been taking her out each day in a puppy carrier, it's great to see peoples' reactions when they notice a pup attached to my front! She's been into town, [email protected], Kennelgate, the park, my work and has been in the car a few times too. I commented yesterday that I would have liked a motorbike to pass us and then today the easter egg rally hit our town  needless to say she is well acquainted with them now!

Had to tell my first child off earlier too, in the park and a youngish lad just came over with an outstretched hand, I turned Chase away and informed him that "you must always ask first!" then I allowed him to fuss her :thumbup1: 

and I've not had to use my sleeping bag- she goes straight to sleep when put in her crate :aureola: we're setting two alarms to get up during the night and will gradually lengthen the time between pee breaks.


----------



## triggerpuppy (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's Trigger, 13 weeks old, half collie, quarter lab and quarter rottie. His ears just don't know what to do from one day to the next.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Durhamchance said:


> Wow, puppies are a lot of work! She's been here for three days now and we're just starting to get into the swing of things. Toilet training is getting better, at first she would just squat and go  now she goes to the back door, although we are taking her out hourly, after food, after sleep, after play etc!
> 
> We've been taking her out each day in a puppy carrier, it's great to see peoples' reactions when they notice a pup attached to my front! She's been into town, [email protected], Kennelgate, the park, my work and has been in the car a few times too. I commented yesterday that I would have liked a motorbike to pass us and then today the easter egg rally hit our town  needless to say she is well acquainted with them now!
> 
> ...


Ahem there appears to be something missing from this post i.e *PICTURES* :hand:

Having said that she sounds like she is settling in well


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Of course, where are my manners?


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

they are all so gorgeous,


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh Squeee what a cute bundle of fluff :001_wub: she really is beautiful, I also love the puppy carrier, I was lucky in that Hector was so small and light he tucked under an arm very easily to be carried around out and about.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh your puppy is gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

Viv xx


----------



## WilliamxLucy (Mar 9, 2014)

So we've had Lucy for four days now - things I have learnt.....

1.Bark, grass and rocks are apparently much tastier than dog food (we've spent a lot of time removing rocks - luckily she's good about having her mouth opened). 

2. All the books that suggest carrying your dog around with you everywhere to get them socialized don't have an 8.2kg wiggler. Luckily second vaccinations today so not long until she can walk on the ground. (p.s. Durhamchance where did you get that dog sling?)

3. Either it is biological that as a woman I am tuned to hear and wake up to the crying of baby animals or OH is going deaf..... 

4. Despite my skepticism the adaptil collar really does appear to work (I got to have a shower in peace this morning....). 

5. I can't imagine being without her. Ever. 

PS. she got taken to visit OH's office this morning, this her sitting in the bosses' chair...


----------



## louise030402 (Aug 19, 2011)

So many gorgeous puppies!!

This is Freddie, our 9 week old beagle!


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it just me or is every single pup cute? I mean ok I've always loved dogs but there is a few breeds I don't find exactly cute yet I've never seen a pup who isn't cute even if I don't think the breed is cute.


----------



## triggerpuppy (Apr 7, 2014)

koolchick said:


> Is it just me or is every single pup cute? I mean ok I've always loved dogs but there is a few breeds I don't find exactly cute yet I've never seen a pup who isn't cute even if I don't think the breed is cute.


Yes I agree. Some adult dogs stop being cute (in my opinion) but ALL puppies are cute.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I get my puppy fix from this thread


----------



## M00nspaniel (Mar 23, 2014)

Baxter making friends with my sisters dog! He had his second injection and microchip today-he was'nt happy,but I was told he would be all sleepy and docile for the rest of the day-he isn;'t!!! He is attacking my feet as I type!

And yes they do have matching collars, my sister copied me!!


----------



## M00nspaniel (Mar 23, 2014)

Just a couple more! Action shots!! Can't wait until I can walk him he is going stir crazy!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

So many beautiful puppies in this thread! Not a good place for someone with puppy fever! 

I have to wait 5 more weeks for my puppy to arrive. But I'm sure they will fly by now.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

koolchick said:


> Is it just me* or is every single pup cute*? I mean ok I've always loved dogs but there is a few breeds I don't find exactly cute yet I've never seen a pup who isn't cute even if I don't think the breed is cute.


Oooo yes!! I'ts the puppy way! bless them....they 'need' to look very cute cos by the time they have grown up .... we love them so much anyway and wouldnt let them go


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

WilliamxLucy said:


> So we've had Lucy for four days now - things I have learnt.....
> 
> 1.Bark, grass and rocks are apparently much tastier than dog food (we've spent a lot of time removing rocks - luckily she's good about having her mouth opened).
> 
> ...


We've had Chase for a week now and I can't remember what I did with my time before?!  all was going well until she went for the cat while eating her dinner tonight  she has been fine previously, but she had raw tonight and really really likes it. Poor Bailey is fine thank goodness.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Gemma was 3 months old Friday. She is growing beautifully.and is learning fast. For treats I ask her to sit and give paw and she does it really well, but she cannot get to grips with giving her other paw bless her . She can lay when asked to bless her. Just look at those ears they are gorgeous, but then I am biased. 

Viv xx


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm really missing Lyra's tiny stage. She was so cute and pudgy. The lanky stage is pretty weird, her face is incredibly skinny and she looks more like a greyhound than a collie. xD I miss my tiny, pocket-size bundle of fluff.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

vivien said:


> Gemma was 3 months old Friday. She is growing beautifully.and is learning fast. For treats I ask her to sit and give paw and she does it really well, but she cannot get to grips with giving her other paw bless her . She can lay when asked to bless her. Just look at those ears they are gorgeous, but then I am biased.
> 
> Viv xx


Gemma is looking gorgeous Viv,she is really growing.
Looks like her ears have been on the "Southern Comfort" :biggrin5:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

buffie said:


> Gemma is looking gorgeous Viv,she is really growing.
> Looks like her ears have been on the "Southern Comfort" :biggrin5:


Haha yes she does but I don't allow underage drinking :lol::lol::lol:

Viv xx


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

vivien said:


> Gemma was 3 months old Friday. She is growing beautifully.and is learning fast. For treats I ask her to sit and give paw and she does it really well, but she cannot get to grips with giving her other paw bless her . She can lay when asked to bless her. Just look at those ears they are gorgeous, but then I am biased.
> 
> Viv xx


Those ears :001_wub: she looks so big now but still incredibly cute 



Lyracollie said:


> I'm really missing Lyra's tiny stage. She was so cute and pudgy. The lanky stage is pretty weird, her face is incredibly skinny and she looks more like a greyhound than a collie. xD I miss my tiny, pocket-size bundle of fluff.


I know what you mean, Hector is all lanky legs at the moment as he's had another growth spurt and people keep telling me he is skinny , he is lean but he eats well and doesn't pester for more unless it's human food and I really don't want a fat roly-poly little dog as so many Cav's (I know he isn't a full cav but he very much pretends to be one) are fat little dumplings, it was much easier when he was the chubby little spot that I brought home that was a barrel with short stubby legs that just wanted to snuggle.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> Those ears :001_wub: she looks so big now but still incredibly cute
> 
> I know what you mean, Hector is all lanky legs at the moment as he's had another growth spurt and people keep telling me he is skinny , he is lean but he eats well and doesn't pester for more unless it's human food and I really don't want a fat roly-poly little dog as so many Cav's (I know he isn't a full cav but he very much pretends to be one) are fat little dumplings, it was much easier when he was the chubby little spot that I brought home that was a barrel with short stubby legs that just wanted to snuggle.


Hmm hard as I try I just cant picture him. A photo or 3 might help


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

buffie said:


> Hmm hard as I try I just cant picture him. A photo or 3 might help


Oh well if you insist 

Lean and Lanky Hector











It's hard to see how lanky he is on a photo but he is very leggy and has grown so much, like today we went to my parents and he has a bed under a chair that sits in the corner of the dining room and as he ran to his bed to get his ball he thwacked his head on the chair as he is now too tall to walk into the bed without ducking down, he didn't knock any sense into himself though 

Chubster Hector for comparison 





Sorry for the picture overload


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wow and double Wow . My how he has grown, what a gorgeous boy he is ,
I can see the "leggy look" but it suits him .Hector is growing into a very handsome young lad :001_wub:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Adorable puppies!

I've not even introduced my current two ( adult ) dogs, but below is a pic of my puppy, currently 11 weeks old, and still with his breeder ( as I'm importing him. )


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

```
a[CODE][CODE]
```
[/CODE][/CODE]


MontyMaude said:


> Oh well if you insist
> 
> Lean and Lanky Hector
> 
> ...


Wow Hector is stunning. :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: he has got big bless him :smile5: x


Dogloverlou said:


> Adorable puppies!
> 
> I've not even introduced my current two ( adult ) dogs, but below is a pic of my puppy, currently 11 weeks old, and still with his breeder ( as I'm importing him. )


He is gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: x


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Oooh lovely puppy pics! It always amazes me how fast they grow. Hector looks likes he's having a great time outside, I can't wait until Chase can go out for walks.

We've been concentrating on socialisation and training. We've been working on sit and down, and she seemed to struggle going from down to sit, so we worked on it. Now she's second guessing me and going straight from one to the other without me asking!  So I gave her something new to think about and introduced touch this morning. We've had guests every day all weekend so she has met lots of people, old and young.

My niece (6) came over yesterday and has decided she doesn't like dogs. So we kept Chase on lead and everybody else gave her fuss and attention. Of course my niece decided she wanted to be in on the action and was soon throwing a ball and offering treats from a flat palm hand. Great! so you do like dogs then? "Yes, when I get a puppy it will be called Lily..." all was going well. We took the kids to a soft play centre and headed back home. Niece then seems to decide she will get more attention if she decides not to like dogs again and chooses to scream like a banshee and run diving over sofas if Chase so much as looks in her direction. I was furious  my brother got cross with her too and they had to go home. Luckily Chase doesn't seem to bothered by the experience. I have explained to my brother that Chase is only going to get bigger and if she is going to behave like that around her then she won't be welcome to visit. :nonod:

Anyway- obligatory puppy picture!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Durhamchance said:


> My niece (6) came over yesterday and has decided she doesn't like dogs. So we kept Chase on lead and everybody else gave her fuss and attention. Of course my niece decided she wanted to be in on the action and was soon throwing a ball and offering treats from a flat palm hand. Great! so you do like dogs then? "Yes, when I get a puppy it will be called Lily..." all was going well. We took the kids to a soft play centre and headed back home. Niece then seems to decide she will get more attention if she decides not to like dogs again and chooses to scream like a banshee and run diving over sofas if Chase so much as looks in her direction. I was furious  my brother got cross with her too and they had to go home. Luckily Chase doesn't seem to bothered by the experience. I have explained to my brother that Chase is only going to get bigger and if she is going to behave like that around her then she won't be welcome to visit. :nonod:
> 
> Anyway- obligatory puppy picture!


Chase is looking very mischievous but sweet in that picture 

I have this situation with my elder niece who is 7 and likes the attention she gets for not liking the dog but I just ignore it and tell her to ignore the dog which of course she just can't do but she seemed upset this weekend because Hector actually ignored her and her silly behaviours so she has now decided that she might actually like him now  I find the youngest one harder because she *loves* Hector and will just not leave him alone and will keep finding him and hugging him and telling him how much she loves him so I have to intervene and body block her at times but she is now listening to the fact that if Hector gets in his bed then she must leave him alone, and that sitting in front of the bed as close as close can be but not touching and sometimes singing to him isn't leaving him alone  So I'm not sure which is worse actually between the dramatics and obsessives :laugh:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

vivien said:


> He is gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: x


Thank you!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Can I just say this is possibly the best thread on the whole forum :001_tt1: so much cuteness.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> Chase is looking very mischievous but sweet in that picture
> 
> I have this situation with my elder niece who is 7 and likes the attention she gets for not liking the dog but I just ignore it and tell her to ignore the dog which of course she just can't do but she seemed upset this weekend because Hector actually ignored her and her silly behaviours so she has now decided that she might actually like him now  I find the youngest one harder because she *loves* Hector and will just not leave him alone and will keep finding him and hugging him and telling him how much she loves him so I have to intervene and body block her at times but she is now listening to the fact that if Hector gets in his bed then she must leave him alone, and that sitting in front of the bed as close as close can be but not touching and sometimes singing to him isn't leaving him alone  So I'm not sure which is worse actually between the dramatics and obsessives :laugh:


Would it be so bad to crate the kids?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Durhamchance said:


> Would it be so bad to crate the kids?


Ah if only


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Here's my little terror!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

gatsby said:


> Here's my little terror!!


Adorable! An Akita, yes?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Another picture of my little guy


----------



## BandiBandi (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi
It might not hundred percent related to the puppies, but I'm organizing a photo contest and I think it would be a great opportunity to show how cute your dog is.
You can register here:
https://basicfront.easypromosapp.com/register/144648

or have a look and put your vote on the cutest dog:
Live Stream


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Another picture of my little guy


Yes the little terror is an American Akita!!
Your little guy is so handsome! I bet you can't wait to get him home!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My pup at 12 weeks old...










Amazing how quickly they change from week to week.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm astounded with how fast they grow and change, it makes me check Chases collar daily 

She's been with us three weeks now and can be walked from Monday *hurrah!* I have to say I totally underestimated how dirty the kitchen floor could get


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

11 weeks old now and growing into such a pretty girlie :001_wub: :001_wub:





We're taking her for a walk tomorrow!! Can't wait


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Durhamchance said:


> 11 weeks old now and growing into such a pretty girlie :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh she look so grown up and beautiful, good luck with your walk tomorrow


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Durhamchance said:


> 11 weeks old now and growing into such a pretty girlie :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She really is gorgeous! Have fun on your walk tomorrow


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My little guy....learning to fly! 










...and to dance


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> My little guy....learning to fly!


Those EARS :w00t: they are fabulous


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Those EARS :w00t: they are fabulous


Almost as impressive as Dumbo's! :biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok, I'm sorry for spamming the thread with my posts lol, but got another picture to show off.

Playdate with his brother!


----------



## CatCaspers (Jan 3, 2014)

The cuteness on this page is too much to handle!!!

Our 'puppy' is now more of a teen but he is still a big baby. He is a 9 month old Greater Swiss Mountain Dog! This was him when we first got him:


















And now:

















Huge dumbo ears haha!

You can really see how much he has grown in these pics:








to this









He's such a good boy though and very handsome, but big


----------



## CatCaspers (Jan 3, 2014)

Oops, didnt realise they would be so big! Sorry


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Good golly, that GSMD!! SOOOOO handsome :001_wub: :001_wub:
Whats his name?


----------



## CatCaspers (Jan 3, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> Good golly, that GSMD!! SOOOOO handsome :001_wub: :001_wub:
> Whats his name?


Thank you bluejay, his name is Casper  He is currently 100lbs and 70cm tall but still a puppy at heart!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

CatCaspers said:


> Thank you bluejay, his name is Casper  He is currently 100lbs and 70cm tall but still a puppy at heart!


Wow, he's gonna be a big boy! :yikes:

Question for all puppy dog owners - what are you feeding your pups? A special puppy formulated diet? I've heard mixed responses in whether it's ok to go straight to adult food or not. I see calcium levels are slightly lower in puppy food which is better for large breed growth development, but is puppy food really necessary? I mean, I always hear that senior food is not really needed for most older dogs, so can the same be said with puppy food?


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Wow, he's gonna be a big boy! :yikes:
> 
> Question for all puppy dog owners - what are you feeding your pups? A special puppy formulated diet? I've heard mixed responses in whether it's ok to go straight to adult food or not. I see calcium levels are slightly lower in puppy food which is better for large breed growth development, but is puppy food really necessary? I mean, I always hear that senior food is not really needed for most older dogs, so can the same be said with puppy food?


I've heard that puppy food and kitten food is a gimmick. That there is no reason not to feed normal 'adult' food.
Chase is fed Naturediet and I buy the 'puppy' version and a couple of the adult flavours just to keep it interesting. There was very little difference in the nutritional info for either.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Durhamchance said:


> I've heard that puppy food and kitten food is a gimmick. That there is no reason not to feed normal 'adult' food.
> Chase is fed Naturediet and I buy the 'puppy' version and a couple of the adult flavours just to keep it interesting. There was very little difference in the nutritional info for either.


See, that's what I've heard too. But then a handful of people have recommended you should feed puppy food. I feed my current two dogs Simpsons Premium sensitive range, and they do fantastic on it. I was thinking of compromising and having pup on the adult dry food, but mix in tinned meat in a puppy variety.

It's really got me confused to be honest. Don't know what to do for the best.


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

I feed both of mine Millies wolfheart hunter mix. Angel seems to be in perfect health. After reading some threads here I decided to forgo the puppy food.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> See, that's what I've heard too. But then a handful of people have recommended you should feed puppy food. I feed my current two dogs Simpsons Premium sensitive range, and they do fantastic on it. I was thinking of compromising and having pup on the adult dry food, but mix in tinned meat in a puppy variety.
> 
> It's really got me confused to be honest. Don't know what to do for the best.


Before I fed raw, I would only use puppy food until I'd changed them slowly to my chosen brand of adult food! Now they are all moved to raw straight off  I wouldn't fees a puppy food now


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

loopylori said:


> I feed both of mine Millies wolfheart hunter mix. Angel seems to be in perfect health. After reading some threads here I decided to forgo the puppy food.


That food looks great, but out of my price range sadly. Looks like an "all life stage" food 



Meezey said:


> Before I fed raw, I would only use puppy food until I'd changed them slowly to my chosen brand of adult food! Now they are all moved to raw straight off  I wouldn't fees a puppy food now


I'm really leaning towards just switching pup to the adult food. I have however ordered some Lukullus junior food to mix in as a compromise!


----------



## Ginger Nut (Mar 11, 2012)

We picked up our New GSMD Pup Loki just over a week ago now. He has settled in well and is clean in his crate with only the very occasional accident in the house. Our Collie (Jet) has taken to him quite well, still not sure on the mad 10 mins he has once in a while tho


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ginger Nut said:


> We picked up our New GSMD Pup Loki just over a week ago now. He has settled in well and is clean in his crate with only the very occasional accident in the house. Our Collie (Jet) has taken to him quite well, still not sure on the mad 10 mins he has once in a while tho


What a gorgeous pup! :001_wub:


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Loving all these GSMDs!! Two at once too!  



Dogloverlou said:


> Question for all puppy dog owners - what are you feeding your pups? A special puppy formulated diet? I've heard mixed responses in whether it's ok to go straight to adult food or not. I see calcium levels are slightly lower in puppy food which is better for large breed growth development, but is puppy food really necessary? I mean, I always hear that senior food is not really needed for most older dogs, so can the same be said with puppy food?


When Sam comes home i'm going straight to adult/all stages food with him. I have Lupo, Fish4Dogs and Millies to work with so hopefully at least one will agree with him :lol:

and because he isn't on this thread yet, my Samwise:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Loving all these GSMDs!! Two at once too!
> 
> When Sam comes home i'm going straight to adult/all stages food with him. I have Lupo, Fish4Dogs and Millies to work with so hopefully at least one will agree with him :lol:
> 
> and because he isn't on this thread yet, my Samwise:


Love him! He has the cutest little face :001_wub:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

My pup was weighed yesterday and weighs 15kg at nearly 4 months old!  and is 48cm ( about 18 inches ) to the shoulder!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> My pup was weighed yesterday and weighs 15kg at nearly 4 months old!  and is 48cm ( about 18 inches ) to the shoulder!


No new piccies? 
What are you calling him?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> No new piccies?
> What are you calling him?


Well, if you're asking 










I'm calling him Cash. He arrives next Wednesday! :001_smile:


----------



## Ginger Nut (Mar 11, 2012)

I weighed Loki Yesterday at 9 weeks he is 9.5 kg cant beleive how quick he is growing


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Lumpkin is 15 weeks old tomo and pushing the 18kg mark!!!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Hector is 32 weeks and a measly compared to your two 6.2 kg


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

These last 10 days are going to go soooo sloooooow :crying:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Faster than expected, but my pup is coming home tomorrow!  Have everything set up and ready. Am feeling a mixture of excitement and nerves. Will start a new thread tomorrow with lots of piccies!


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Chase is growing like a weed! This is her with her uncle Dexter (her mum and him share a grandparent) he belongs to my best friend



and here she is watching agility and learning course tactics- you've got to start em young lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Ginger Nut (Mar 11, 2012)

Loki was weighed at the vets for his second lot of injections and worming he is now 11.7 kilo at 10 weeks, were learning sit, down, stand, bed and go for a wee &#55357;&#56842; and sleeping 7-8 hours at night with no accidents.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Question for all puppy owners. Crate training. How have you trained your pup to accept being in there overnight? Cash really won't settle to well in there and I'm struggling. I have made some progress the past two days during the daytime with feeding him a long lasting chew in there and he does do really well. But am I asking for to much to force him in overnight yet? He's currently sleeping beside my bed. I don't hear a peep from him all night but I feel I might be making a rod for my own back as I wanted that to be a Cash free zone for my other two dogs,

Also, getting in the car. Cash seems really timid of approaching and getting in the car. Infact he CAN'T get in the car on his own and we have to pick him up and place him in. Once in he seems to settle down quite easily and doesn't appear overly stressed. We've tried tempting him with treats, gradually leading him up to the car but he just won't get in! I've just bought a car harness for him to keep him contained so he doesn't fall over or disturb me when I'm driving on my own with him. But any tips would be welcome 

And last but not least ( sorry for the heaps of questions. I'm new to all this again  ) but Cash is still alarm barking at passing people, and has been barking at the front door already too. Now, don't get me wrong, I know all about his breed traits and the fact he's a guard dog by nature. But is it natural for a guardy breed to start with the behaviour so young? I mean, I'm really concerned it might be paving the way for full blown reactivity later on. Something I really don't want to be dealing with again! I call him to me when he starts, but he doesn't really come. He just continues letting out the odd "brrr" under his breath while staring at the passing people/dogs.



Ginger Nut said:


> Loki was weighed at the vets for his second lot of injections and worming he is now 11.7 kilo at 10 weeks, were learning sit, down, stand, bed and go for a wee &#55357;&#56842; and sleeping 7-8 hours at night with no accidents.


I'm jealous of your training progression! Don't know where to start with Cash. He knows sit and that's about it.

Sounds like Loki is going to be a huge boy! :thumbsup:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Do you have room to put a puppy pen around the crate as this is what I did for Hector to start with so the crate door was open over night but he was still contained within a fairly small space, he then very quickly adjusted to being shut in the crate over night.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

So far Lyra knows; sit, high five, shake (gives you her paw), heel, lie down, go to bed (still sort of working on this), through (figure eight through my legs), twirl, and roll over.

Not sure what else to teach her now, though.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Do you have room to put a puppy pen around the crate as this is what I did for Hector to start with so the crate door was open over night but he was still contained within a fairly small space, he then very quickly adjusted to being shut in the crate over night.


Nope. The crate takes up a huge part of my living room already unfortunately.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Question for all puppy owners. Crate training. How have you trained your pup to accept being in there overnight? Cash really won't settle to well in there and I'm struggling. I have made some progress the past two days during the daytime with feeding him a long lasting chew in there and he does do really well. But am I asking for to much to force him in overnight yet? He's currently sleeping beside my bed. I don't hear a peep from him all night but I feel I might be making a rod for my own back as I wanted that to be a Cash free zone for my other two dogs,
> 
> Also, getting in the car. Cash seems really timid of approaching and getting in the car. Infact he CAN'T get in the car on his own and we have to pick him up and place him in. Once in he seems to settle down quite easily and doesn't appear overly stressed. We've tried tempting him with treats, gradually leading him up to the car but he just won't get in! I've just bought a car harness for him to keep him contained so he doesn't fall over or disturb me when I'm driving on my own with him. But any tips would be welcome
> 
> ...


Chase came to us crate trained, her breeder had put their bed in a crate in the puppy pen and we were able to just shut her in from the first night. Sorry- I know thats not much help :sad:

We do have the same issue with the car which I'm working on by encouraging her towards the car with treats. Treating her in the car and she even had her dinner in there the other day.



Lyracollie said:


> So far Lyra knows; sit, high five, shake (gives you her paw), heel, lie down, go to bed (still sort of working on this), through (figure eight through my legs), twirl, and roll over.
> 
> Not sure what else to teach her now, though.


How about leave it, drop, touch, stay, release, come etc? :thumbsup:


----------



## Ginger Nut (Mar 11, 2012)

we have a play pen opened up dividing our living room in two and the first few nights just had his crate open at night feeding all his meals in the crate and shutting door while eating and opening once he'd finished. About the 4th night he had his last wee around 10 at night then straight in his crate door closed a couple of minutes whining then he settled down and is quire happy to go in his crate now.

When we had our rescue collie she hated going in the car so we did a similar trick of feeding her in the car she soon learnt to love the car.

No help with the barking at passers by and the door as we have not had that problem yet sorry


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

We had to give up with the crate.. and the kitchen lol, he would get so distressed about being shut in that he would have diarhea, we thought it was just the crate but the same being baby gated in the kitchen.. we persevered for a month but he was getting way too stressed out so we tried leaving him loose with the lounge as well and hes fine.

He will bark if i go upstairs but that is ignored and its only noise.. not the stress barking he was doing before. The fact he is settling anywhere at night is good to be honest. I think ours is a one off case all his sisters have been fine with crates, at night lumpkin takes him self to sleep in the kitchen at 10pm so we shut the gate turn the lights off and sneak to bed, he will start crying between 1am and 3am then its down for a wee and sleep on the sofa so he can have free run and we can make sure he isnt chewing anything he shouldnt be.. yes rod for back BUT he isnt stressed, we're getting sleep and nothing gets damaged.. mainly his insides from eating rug or sofa!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

All I hear when shutting Cash in the crate is whining and him pawing constantly to get out. My neighbour actually works nights, so it's not that bad he makes noise overnight, but I don't know, I just feel wrong leaving him for long periods of time like that. I also have other close neighbours and worry they might hear.

I've just found a puppy training class! Am feeling slightly better now that's sorted.

Thanks for the tips regarding the car too. I might well try feeding him his breakfast in there tomorrow maybe. It's important he likes car rides.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

ahh, I knew I'd forgotten some of them.
She already knows Stay & Leave it (plus she knows her name, so if I call her over she'll come anyway). I just forgot to put it on the list. 
I'll try her with the others.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Lyracollie said:


> ahh, I knew I'd forgotten some of them.
> She already knows Stay & Leave it (plus she knows her name, so if I call her over she'll come anyway). I just forgot to put it on the list.
> I'll try her with the others.


How about crawl? we've done some starting work with it but she kept scratching my hands with her paws coming towards me


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Ooh, that sounds good!
I'll try it with her tomorrow.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Cash was weighed yesterday at his first visit to his new vet practice and he weighs 17.6kg at 16 weeks old!


----------



## Ginger Nut (Mar 11, 2012)

Loki at 10 weeks old

And with our 3yr old Collie Jet


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

So, I find myself looking at everything as a socialisation opportunity  Cash was at the vets on Friday, we attended a small local dog show on the Saturday, we took a walk out away from home Sunday and today while I went shopping I had my dad come and sit with Cash outside the shop and watch the comings and goings of everything around him and on the way home we stopped off at pets @ home. Saturday at the show he did fab! His first official outing and he got SO, SO much attention, which he needs. But if I had a pound for everyone who asked "a Hova...what?"  He took part in a fun scurry hunt where a toy was hidden behind a hay bale and he had to seek it out with the help of myself and the helpers. He showed lots of natural talent. He also won his FIRST rosette in a fun little training demo thingy. He had to sit, walk with me keeping focus, puppy recall, and be handled all over. I got lots of compliments about his behaviour. He was just sitting in the middle of the arena at one point and these little kiddies came over and asked to fuss him and he just stayed in position on the floor while the children fussed him. 

This Saturday we're off to a County show.

He is however very suspicious of people in general and is still barking at people/other dogs upon sight. I'm using treats to distract and reward for good behaviour. He's certainly a guard dog alright. Very protective of the house already, and aloof with strangers. I've just got to keep socialising him, I know. But I'm actually a bit stumped on where to go next in day to day activities. Any ideas fellow puppy owners?


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

Ginger Nut said:


> Loki at 10 weeks old
> And with our 3yr old Collie Jet


Won't be long before they not going to fit it there together!


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I've just got to keep socialising him, I know. But I'm actually a bit stumped on where to go next in day to day activities. Any ideas fellow puppy owners?


I took Chase into Matalan the other day  but I think I only got away with it because I work there lol

We're going to a fun dog show on Sunday, Chase is entering the pedigree puppy class. We might enter some of the fun stuff too :thumbsup:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Durhamchance said:


> I took Chase into Matalan the other day  but I think I only got away with it because I work there lol
> 
> We're going to a fun dog show on Sunday, Chase is entering the pedigree puppy class. We might enter some of the fun stuff too :thumbsup:


That's cool! How did she do?

Doubt I'd get away with taking Cash in...I mean it's not like you can miss him!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Milo, 8 weeks tomorrow. My brother in law's but he can't have him for a couple of weeks as he's working away. We are having him (hardship!) til he's home.



















The day we got him, he travelled home in the car then we went to a friend's for dinner: she has a cocker, 2 springers and a smooth haired fox terrier puppy. Milo smacked him! Yesterday, my brother in law and his family came down. Today we went to Pets at Home and the pub! Tomorrow is vet and introducing a collar/lead and possibly meeting the horse!


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> That's cool! How did she do?
> 
> Doubt I'd get away with taking Cash in...I mean it's not like you can miss him!


She was fine, no excitement wee's luckily!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Thought I'd update on how Cash did at the county show. He did brilliantly! Literally hundreds of people & other dogs there, as well as lots of new sights & smells and everything from farm machinery to livestock. Cash kept by my side and just took everything in his ever watchful way. He even started to fall asleep half way around! It certainly tired him out.

Took this picture back at the car. Some might have seen it in the "Snapshot of the day" thread.










And although I feel like a broken record keep going on about it, he still is showing some reactivity towards other people/dogs. We got out the car yesterday and he started barking immediately at a little toddler passing by. Yeah, WTG to impress parents!  I distracted with treats and asked for his focus. That was our only issue there. On the advice of his breeder I'm not to allow people to pet him right now. She said I have to teach Cash that people are around, but not interested in him, and therefore removing the pressure of him having to interact. The interactions with people are not really the problem, he is very reserved which the breeder is equating to shyness, but I don't think so. I genuinely think he's just disinterested. He's like no other puppy I've ever known. There was so many pups at the show yesterday...ALL were super wiggly, wanting to greet people & dogs alike, but Cash shows no interest whatsoever. If a dog greets him he's ok, but the past two days or so his hackles have started rising. I don't mind him being disinterested in other people/dogs...I love aloof qualities in my dogs. But just don't want his behaviour to progress to full blown reactivity/aggression.

So yeah...a work in progress.


----------

